# Does someone have any experience with pondguru's filter medias?



## FredericoAlves

Hello people! I'm here to ask if any of you have experience with the filter media that the youtube guy, pondguru, from tyne valley aquatics, sells on ebay. he sells a lot of different types of media, and he claims that biohome ultra is the best media you can get in the world because over time it can sustain anaerobic bacteria that consume nitrates, not only aerobic bacteria, that consumes nitrite and amonia. If any of you has any experience with this please share it with me, I might order some for myself! and if you don't know it, you might just give it a look! looks very very interesting!


----------



## coralbandit

This guy is SELLING IT!Absolutely no mention at all of what is necessary to obtain anerobic nitrafication.An oxygen free enviroment and a carbon source(sugar,vodka,vinnegar) are necessary to feed a "denitrating" filter.None of the products I saw did anything for me except they think put a sponge in a plastic ball is "rocket science".
I use sponges and sponges only.
I would love to here from even ONE member that has a filter that eliminates NITRATES for real!Just one with real info.He's selling and I'm not buying!
Here's his link;
BEST FILTER MEDIA FOR AQUARIUM FILTERS - TYNE VALLEY AQUATICS - YouTube


----------



## Botiadancer

Cintered glass.... Eheim has been using this for years.


----------



## FredericoAlves

So... Its not the magical media I was hoping for, BUT anyways, it looks like it has a lot more surface area than the fluval biomax ceramic rings that I use in my filters... Should I give it a try??


----------



## coralbandit

IMO if you have 0 ammonia,0 nitrite and get nitrates I don't know what everyone else expects from their bio media?We sure don't want more nitrates do we?Any bio media will only grow as much BB as is needed and even if we had 10X as much BB as we needed would that mean we would end up with 10X more nitrates?
What's wrong with what you are using?
I use only sponges,have my 180g stocked at 212% according to AQadvisor and weekly waterchanges keep my fish healthy and as happy as they are going to be with me(10+ year old clown loaches).


----------



## FredericoAlves

There is nothing wrong, Its just that i've seen it and thought it would be worth trying... I'm adept of overfiltration man, I've learned that when it comes to filtration, the more the better!


----------



## coralbandit

I'm huge on overfiltering,I run sumps on almost every tank I have besides breeders.But you will only grow enough BB to fulfill the tanks bio load.Waterchanges and circulation are where the overkill can pay off and you can make a difference.


----------



## Botiadancer

Mr. Bandit said it perfectly - "Any bio media will only grow as much BB as is needed"

I use sponges (or double sponges - I remove "other" media) in almost all my filters too. Simple, cheap, effective.

I do have a canister or two filled with bioballs only with a prefilter on the intake. I also run another sponge only filter on those tanks that I scrub the heck out of each week. The bioball canister I open every couple of years - it stays clean. My purpose was to be able to clean the mechanical filter extremely easily and very thoroughly (before most of it starts to break down) without having to touch my biomedia. With those two purposes in mind, that was my solution. (which I stole from RTR who is now on the puffer forum)
My point is if you don't have a specific reason or aim to use certain types of filters or media, it is extremely hard to beat sponges as mechanical or biomedia.


----------



## P51Mustang

I am using Sponges and Richards (Tyne Valleys) Ultra. I am still cycling however and don't know how it will be.


----------



## seove

I use pot and bath scrubbies.


----------



## iang

FredericoAlves said:


> Hello people! I'm here to ask if any of you have experience with the filter media that the youtube guy, pondguru, from tyne valley aquatics, sells on ebay. he sells a lot of different types of media, and he claims that biohome ultra is the best media you can get in the world because over time it can sustain anaerobic bacteria that consume nitrates, not only aerobic bacteria, that consumes nitrite and amonia. If any of you has any experience with this please share it with me, I might order some for myself! and if you don't know it, you might just give it a look! looks very very interesting!


I use his ultra filter media and highly recommend it - its first class, probably should be sold by a well know bear company (Newcastle brown?)
iang


----------



## Jean

Hi there, I have just set my eheim filter up with this new media. Been running for 2 weeks now and all seems good. I will be monitoring nitrate readings over the next couple of months. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Esm21778freshwaterguru

FredericoAlves said:


> Hello people! I'm here to ask if any of you have experience with the filter media that the youtube guy, pondguru, from tyne valley aquatics, sells on ebay. he sells a lot of different types of media, and he claims that biohome ultra is the best media you can get in the world because over time it can sustain anaerobic bacteria that consume nitrates, not only aerobic bacteria, that consumes nitrite and amonia. If any of you has any experience with this please share it with me, I might order some for myself! and if you don't know it, you might just give it a look! looks very very interesting!


The way he uses the coarse/medium/fine egg crate filters are the best since I’ve switched over to these types of filters in all my tanks I do less cleaning and it keeps water clean before it hits biological media, bio home is good cause it lasts years longer than other media but I found that fluval bio max at $7.99 a pound works just as good to me and there readily available at PetSmart or Petco stores it doesn’t last as long as biohome but seems to work just as good keeping water quality healthy


----------



## Arthurfarris

Another thing that you need to consider is how the product fits into your filtration system. Is the product pre-cut to fit inside your filtration system, or do you need to cut it to size? If you will be using bio-balls or rings, they should come in a mesh bag for convenient placement, and it will also make it easier to clean them.


----------

